# morning giggle



## pdswife (Jul 19, 2005)

[font=arial,helvetica]One dark night outside a small town in Minnesota, a fire started  inside the local chemical plant, and in a blink of an eye it exploded into  massive flames. 

The alarm went out to all the fire departments for miles  around. 

When the volunteer fire fighters appeared on the scene, the  chemical company president rushed to the fire chief and said, "All of our secret  formulas are in the vault in the center of the plant. They must be saved.  I  will give $50,000 to the fire department that brings them out intact."  

But the roaring flames held the firefighters off. 

Soon more fire  departments had to be called in as the situation became desperate. As more  firemen arrived, the resident shouted out that the offer was now $100,000 to the  fire department who could bring out the company's secret files. Still no takers.  

From the distance, a lone siren was heard as another fire truck came  into sight. It was the nearby rural township volunteer fire company composed  mainly of Norwegians over the age of 65. They had fled Europe after WW2, and  established their own town. 

To everyone's amazement, the little run-down  fire engine, operated by these old Norwegians, passed all the newer sleek  engines parked outside the plant .... and drove straight into the middle of the  inferno! 

Outside, the other firemen watched as the Norwegian old-timers  jumped off and began to fight the fire with a performance and effort never seen  before. Within a short time, the Norsemen had extinguished the fire and saved  the secret formulas. 

The grateful chemical company president joyfully  announced that for such a superhuman feat he was upping the reward to $200,000,  and walked over to personally thank each of the brave, though elderly, Norse  firefighters. 

The local TV news reporters rushed in after capturing the  event on film and asked, "What are you going to do with all that money?"  

"Vell," said Olee Larsen, the 70-year-old fire chief, "Da furst ting vee  gonna doo is fix da BRAKES on dat truck!" [/font]


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 19, 2005)

roflmao  ....


----------



## bknox (Jul 19, 2005)

Nice. I love it!
bryan


----------



## middie (Jul 19, 2005)

roflmao... too funny


----------



## Dove (Jul 19, 2005)

That was a good one!


----------



## kadesma (Jul 19, 2005)

Just what I needed..   You made my day   

kadesma


----------



## luvs (Jul 19, 2005)

tee-hee, that was cute.


----------



## callie (Jul 19, 2005)

that's cute!


----------



## kadesma (Jul 19, 2005)

callie said:
			
		

> that's cute!


Hi Callie, I see you want to be a sous chef  Can I help? 
kadesma


----------



## callie (Jul 19, 2005)

kadesma said:
			
		

> Hi Callie, I see you want to be a sous chef Can I help?
> kadesma


 
kaaaaaaaadesma!!!!!  Yeah, I'm guessing sous chef is my next step up in DC.  So, I"m aspiring to be a sous chef - then on to bigger and greater titles!!!!!


----------



## kadesma (Jul 20, 2005)

callie said:
			
		

> kaaaaaaaadesma!!!!! Yeah, I'm guessing sous chef is my next step up in DC. So, I"m aspiring to be a sous chef - then on to bigger and greater titles!!!!!


But of course, keep posting and you'll be there before you know it...I'm waiting for you....
kadesma


----------



## callie (Jul 20, 2005)

ok...i'm working on it - if only i didn't need to sleep and work!


----------

